#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  Tetragrammet

## Phenrir

I got this Dimmu Borgir T-shirt(Dimmu Borgir Goat Skull Pentagram Mens T-Shirt - Size X-Large) and well after I joined this forum i noticed the "te tra gram met" / Tetragrammet. 
I started to look it up, it seems to be some kind of hebrew word for "god".

but well personal i cant see how it then ever could end up on a t shirt, supporting a symphonic black metal band? maybe because with goat head?

I just thought there maybe was some other meaning of this word and symbol?

Anyone, any answer!

Phenrir

----------


## AhronGaze

In my opinion, Dimmu Borgir is just about the image. Especially now. I doubt whoever put that on the t-shirt really even knows what it is. They've lost all intellectual credibility with me since i saw them on a Jagermiester flyer with a big ass cross on it.

----------


## Phenrir

well but do you know what it is? 
I've seen it in the pentagram before, what does this mean?

----------


## daecon

"Tetragramaton" simply means "four letter word," and refers to the proper name of God in the Torah (Yod-He-Waw-He.) The word has multiple transliterations and even more possible pronunciations. Its original pronunciation is unknown, but the tradition in Judaism is to say "Adonai" (Lord) to avoid speaking the name of God aloud. The Latin transliteration IHVH is where we get the name "Jehovah." As for what it's doing in a pentagram, that's a standard protective circle in medieval magic. The ram's skull doesn't belong, though.

----------


## Phenrir

thank you very much!

----------


## devakxes

''In Sorte Diaboli'' and their newest album ''Abrahadabra'' is incredibly dark and blasphemous. Before this, their attempt at trying to be dark was really just a means of trying to gain notoriety. Since then, they have evolved.

Here is a quote from Liber Azerate about Tettragrammeton

'' "Chavajoth" is the traditional Kabbalistic name for that which MLO calls Azerate. On
an exoteric level Chavajoth's essence is the Nightside reflection of the Demiurge
and therefore his antithesis. YHWH is the tetragramaton = "the name with four
letters" which is the name of the demiurge within the kabbalistic system. Each of
the four letters of his name represents one of the four elements of creation:
Earth/Physical, Water/Astral, Air/Mental and Fire/Spiritual. these four elements are
part of the demiurge and it is through these forming of the elements that the
cosmic order and creation is established. The demiurge himself who is the
tetragramaton is the power that shaped the four elements and who keeps them
together. In some way the demiurge act as a quintessence to the cosmic elements
(the fifth that binds the other four and manifests through them).

The reflection/antithesis of all this in Sitra Ahra takes the form of the tetragramaton
reversed = HWHY which according to some tradition is pronounced as "Chavajoth".
This Chavajoth is the anti-cosmic god of the realm of Kliffot. Chavajoth is not only
Satan but all the powers that runs through the four Dark Elements of the Night
side. That is all the gods that exist on the different kliffotic planes that rule over the
Shadow side of the physical, astral,mental and spiritual realms.''

----------

